# Logoentwicklung



## Steffen Giers (7. Juli 2006)

Servus,

ich habe mich die letzte Zeit etwas mit der Entwicklung von Logos beschäftigt. Da mir hier leider ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner fehlt habe ich mir gedacht fragst du mal in der Creative Lounge nach.

Was muss könnte ich verbesserrn oder was muss ich verbessern? Habe ich grobe Schnitzer gemacht?




Danke für die Mühe...


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juli 2006)

Ich denke, die Schrift kannst du noch etwas deutlicher hervorheben. Sonst gefällt mir das Logo schon recht gut.


----------



## Steffen Giers (8. Juli 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort. Wie kann ich deiner Meinung nach die Schrift deutlicher hervorheben? Einen anderen Schriftschnitt vielleicht?


----------



## sento0815 (8. Juli 2006)

Leg doch auf die weiße Schrift noch mal leicht versetzt die selbe in schwarz und umgekehrt! sieht dann aus wie ein schatten damit sollte die schrift leicht rausgehoben werden .


----------



## Steffen Giers (8. Juli 2006)

Ich verstehe nicht so recht was du meinst. Soll ich sowas wie einen Schlagschatten erzeugen?


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juli 2006)

Was hältst du von folgendem Entwurf?


----------



## thecamillo (8. Juli 2006)

Auch wenns nicht so gemeint war - ich denke er wollte nur dassd die Schrift in Ebenen übreinanderlegst und die hinterste versetzt zur vorderen Ebene und somit eine Räumlichkeit entsteht.

Aber um Gottes Willen keinen Schatten in ein Logo einbauen. Den ersten Teil würde ich fetter darstellen und mehr Innenraum heraus nehmen.

Alles in allem siehts ganz nett aus.

-----------------------------------

Eigentlich genauso wie es Gumbo gerade gepostet hat!


----------



## Steffen Giers (8. Juli 2006)

Ey Gumbo... Australien is woanners. 

@Camillo...
Das schatten da nix verloren haben weiß ich. Genau wie verläufe usw. Meinst du die Laufweite der Buchstaben in League?


----------



## thecamillo (8. Juli 2006)

Jupp! Wenn du die Laufweite verkleinerst wirkt es massiver!


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juli 2006)

War ja klar … Ist nun verbessert.


----------



## Steffen Giers (8. Juli 2006)

Hab eure Tips mal zum Teil übernommen.


----------

